# Attention home haunters in pennsylvania



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

ATTENTION HOME HAUNTERS IN PA

We will be holding our second meeting of the year at my home in North Wales, PA. We (SEPHH) are a enthuseastic group of hard core home haunters. Each of us brings a different skill set. There are no dues and no rules except to respect one another. If you live near the Philadelphia region, and love all thins Halloween, I encourage you to join us. PM me for more details.

Meeting February 23rd at Noon in North Wales, PA.
www.SEPHH.com


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

74 views? Not one from South Eastern PA? Come on people. Free beer, pizza, and we build props! How could you turn that down if you lived within an hour of Philly?


----------



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

Would love to attend, but from the side of the State!
Good luck, 

Ken


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

i am on the other side of the state to!! boo :-(


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Halloween Snob said:


> 74 views? Not one from South Eastern PA? Come on people. Free beer, pizza, and we build props! How could you turn that down if you lived within an hour of Philly?


I so wish I could be there with you guys but I have my sons Basketball game.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Would love to go, but I'm not sure if I'll have my car back by tomorrow (it's in the shop trying to kill my Halloween budget right now).


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I went to Halloween snob's meeting today. It was a lot of fun. I got to work with a great bunch of guys and plan on going to many more meetings. 

For me, the best part was sharing ideas and hearing about the plans everyone has for this year. 
If you live in the area I would definitely recommend it for anyone who love Halloween as much us. 

These guys are a class act bunch. I felt very at home. There were no sales pitches or anything like that. Just a few people talking about Halloween, building some props and having some pizza and beer. A good time was had by all.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I will have to make it to the next one. When is it?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I will be moving in with JDubbya pretty soon....I reckon that's not too far his humble abode; we will have to stop by.


----------



## SinisterWZRD (Sep 8, 2013)

It is after the meeting, but I would like to get more information about your group. We are located in Lancaster, PA. We are Boston Haunted Manor.


----------

